# Is it time to starting using Sevin, some minor Japanese beetle damage.



## TimTheWiner (Jun 26, 2013)

Out of my 120 vines (10 different varietals), I have noticed 3-5 plants with some leaf damage from Japanese beetles. Should I start spraying Sevin or wait, and does it need to be reapplied after every rain? Seems like the grow tubes may get on the way and I hate to remove and replace each individual tube for spraying.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 26, 2013)

I would wait until they get more widespread. Leave the tubes on and spray the best you can every 7-14 days. A single shower does not require reapplication. After 2 inches of rain, the spray should be redone.


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 26, 2013)

Are you sure they are Jap Beetles? They haven't hit here yet but the Rose Chafers have!


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jun 27, 2013)

Even though it calls for spraying about every 14 days, I spray once a week or the bugs will eat your plants alive. Keep in mind there will only be here for 5-6 wks.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 27, 2013)

Pretty sure. I'll try and take a pic next time, but I flicked him off the leaf. June bugs are the same thing right? And is it recommended to plant roses at the end of the rows as I have seen a few local vineyards do?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 27, 2013)

June bugs are larger and generally brown to black. Japanese Beetles are a metallic looking greenish color and smaller than June Bugs.
Rose Chafer- first picture


Japanese Beetle -second picture

June Bug third picture
http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...97liYcVJt8Chf8xH1izGSujA&ust=1372461100236468


----------



## Deezil (Jun 27, 2013)

ShockwaveCT said:


> And is it recommended to plant roses at the end of the rows as I have seen a few local vineyards do?



I believe they plant the roses, because the roses will "get sick first".. If they keep the roses in check, they can sleep good at night knowing the vineyard is in good shape..

I could be wrong, but thats my understanding of it..


----------



## HillPeople (Jun 28, 2013)

You're pretty much correct on that Deezil. In very large vineyards it's impractical to walk all the rows looking for the onset of leaf eaters. The roses were the canaries in the coal mine. If bugs appeared on the easily accessible rose bushes at the ends of the rows, it was time to spray. The rose bushes do nothing to protect the grape vines.


----------



## ThePlantGuy978 (Jun 28, 2013)

I may be dumb. Why plant roses, they just attract more beetles to the area.
As I tell my customers, buy 5 Japanese. Battle traps load 4 and give them to your neighbors and put an empty one in the middle of your property. All of the bugs will be baited away from your property to your neighbor’s plants.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Jun 28, 2013)

I found another one on the floor at work. This is what was on the vine. I think it's Japanese?


----------

